
Intel Gives Moore’s Law a Makeover - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/05/13/intel-gives-moores-law-a-makeover/
======
Fjolsvith
Must be rewriting it to address performance hits from Meltdown and Spectre.

